

Website offers bounty for iPhone 5S hack - waster
http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/22/tech/mobile/iphone-5s-hack-bounty/

======
waster
A little late, given
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6427390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6427390).

